# Sticky  SDX12 On Order



## Creative Sound

Hi,

I am pleased to announce that the SDX12 is on order and is expected in time for Christmas.

Target/preliminary parameters are as follows:

Re = 3.7959 ohms
Fs = 18.0666 Hz
Zmax = 43.7661 ohms
Qes = 0.3576
Qms = 3.7655
Qts = 0.3266
Le = 1.7983 mH (at 1 kHz)
Diam = 246.3800 mm ( 9.7000 in )
Sd =47676.1088 mm^2( 73.8981 in^2)
Vas = 93.1960 L ( 3.2912 ft^3)
BL = 17.9996 N/A
Mms = 268.8795 g
Cms = 288.6230 uM/N
Xmax = 28mm one way
Xmech = 30mm one way
Efficiency = 0.1444 % 
Sensitivity= 83.6137 dB @1W/1m
Sensitivity= 86.8515 dB @2.83Vrms/1m

Tentative price is in the $300 range and we are contemplating an introductory promo.

Bob














​


----------



## Mike P.

It models nicely. Ported is 112db at 20 hz, that's great for a 12" in a small package. Even sealed is 102 db at 20 hz in a 1 cu.ft. box. Of course we'll have to wait and see if production parameters change once they're built.


----------



## Mike P.

If the parameters hold true then this will be my next project. 
This is a 20" (external measurement) cube, the same cabinet design that the TRIO12 kit used, only with three 12" PR's. 
A front firing SDX12, a PR on each side and a PR on the back. 
All with matching grills, 1200 watts with a HPF at 18 hz.
Modeling shows 111 db at 20 hz with the driver and PR's being under their rated Xmax.
This is going to be an awesome small cabinet/end-table package!


----------



## Stereodude

It looks interesting. A few questions.


Any chance of a Klippel report (or similar)?

What's the rated RMS power?

Can we get the other two components in the 3 element inductance model (Le2 / Re2) so the effects of the inductance can be better modeled?


----------



## alphaiii

Looks like an awesome driver - at least the target specs model very well for a small sealed sub.

$300 isn't cheap, and comparable or better performance should be attainable for significantly less... at the expense of using a box with about 2x the volume.

If there is a good introductory price, I might got after it, but unfortunately $300 for just the driver is beyond my budget.

Still, could be a great driver.


----------



## alphaiii

Just for fun, I modeled it in WinISD:

1cuft. net, stuffed (Qa=10) => gives Q of 0.647
Yung SD500-6 (3dB peaking 2nd order highpass @ 25Hz, and modeled with 250W)
80Hz 4th order LR low-pass
SPL @ 2m

I only modeled 3dB instead of 6dB boost for the Yung because a member here has traced out the board on the SD200-6 and found it to be only about 3dB boost. So I'm making the assumption (and could be totally wrong) the 500w amp will be similar in this respect. Hopefully someone will verify the actual boost on these amps.


----------



## Stereodude

IMHO, using a HPF with that configuration is a travesty. 500W won't exceed xmax of the SDX-12 even at 1Hz in that box. You could realistically push the power to 1kW without bottoming the driver assuming the upstream electronics or amp itself start to taper off by 5Hz.


----------



## alphaiii

Stereodude said:


> IMHO, using a HPF with that configuration is a travesty. 500W won't exceed xmax of the SDX-12 even at 1Hz in that box. You could realistically push the power to 1kW without bottoming the driver assuming the upstream electronics or amp itself start to taper off by 5Hz.


True, I wouldn't be getting the most out of the driver that way. I just modeled it since I had already been modelling the Dayton RS315HF and CSS Trio12 in a ~2cuft. box with the Yung amp. The Dayton in particular needs the HPF.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Speaking as a tapped horn nut, I'm really liking the looks of those specs. A bit more Xmech, and I'd be in love.


----------



## christmclean

Driver looks great. I am hoping that there are some kits available with the selective control amps since this driver seems like it will need an ample amount of power. Also hoping that there will be full package with PRs and a box that is optimal for the driver and PRs.


----------



## hjones4841

Hmmm, wonder how it would work in a 1.5 cu ft sealed box in the trunk of my car... Awesome, I suspect


----------



## Stereodude

hjones4841 said:


> Hmmm, wonder how it would work in a 1.5 cu ft sealed box in the trunk of my car... Awesome, I suspect


With 500-600W it would probably work quite well.


----------



## håkan

christmclean said:


> Driver looks great. I am hoping that there are some kits available with the selective control amps since this driver seems like it will need an ample amount of power. Also hoping that there will be full package with PRs and a box that is optimal for the driver and PRs.


???? to low Sensitivity= 83.6137 dB @1W/1m or its in 4 ohm or it is in 8ohm ????
when in simulation so it looks to fit in cars not in home audio!
In closed box the Q come to be to low 0.4 .


----------



## Dale Rasco

Mike P. said:


> If the parameters hold true then this will be my next project.
> This is a 20" (external measurement) cube, the same cabinet design that the TRIO12 kit used, only with three 12" PR's.
> A front firing SDX12, a PR on each side and a PR on the back.
> All with matching grills, 1200 watts with a HPF at 18 hz.
> Modeling shows 111 db at 20 hz with the driver and PR's being under their rated Xmax.
> This is going to be an awesome small cabinet/end-table package!
> 
> View attachment 38315


Mike, I have entirely too much to get done and catch up on to take on a project such as another sub build. Yet you have really got the prospect stirring in my head for a 2013 project. (Sigh...) My bride is going to kill me! :spend:


----------



## christmclean

Looking forward to more info on this driver. pre order?


----------



## Creative Sound

christmclean said:


> Looking forward to more info on this driver. pre order?


Hi,

The latest from the factory is that the shipment should leave around the 15th so we expect them in early December.

We plan to fly one in and do some testing and parameter confirmation before announcing a special introductory price. I am thinking a special price on pairs.

Bob


----------



## Dale Rasco

Nice!


----------



## Bluenoser

Creative Sound said:


> Hi,
> 
> The latest from the factory is that the shipment should leave around the 15th so we expect them in early December.
> 
> We plan to fly one in and do some testing and parameter confirmation before announcing a special introductory price. I am thinking a special price on pairs.
> 
> Bob


Oooooooooh, how fortuitous.:T I'm planning to build a pair of subwoofers, so a deal on two drivers would be helpful.


----------



## Stereodude

Bluenoser said:


> Oooooooooh, how fortuitous.:T I'm planning to build a pair of subwoofers, so a deal on two drivers would be helpful.


I would guess that a single SDX15 MkII will equal or outgun a pair of SDX12s and cost less. Of course when / if the SDX15 MkII will come to market and how badly you need a subwoofer are factors to consider.


----------



## Bluenoser

Stereodude said:


> I would guess that a single SDX15 MkII will equal or outgun a pair of SDX12s and cost less. Of course when / if the SDX15 MkII will come to market and how badly you need a subwoofer are factors to consider.


Yeah, the SDX15 MkII could probably out gun a pair of SDX12s - extension-wise, at least. It's just that it's usually easier to smooth out the in-room FR with a pair, than with a single. Of course, the actual dollar value of the discount on a pair will certainly impact the final decision.


----------



## caper26

, I am still getting caught up with a trio12/Apr15, and sdx10/apr10(2) projects !! Hopefully by the time I am done both the Sdx15-II will be updated, then I can start the paperwork for my separation


----------



## christmclean

We're all wondering if the order has left the factory. Also if 1 is being flown in for testing.


----------



## Creative Sound

christmclean said:


> We're all wondering if the order has left the factory. Also if 1 is being flown in for testing.


I have pictures of production units.









Hope to have a sample in the air this week and am awaiting shipping details.

Bob


----------



## christmclean

That is a great looking subwoofer. Looks like it has a lot of magnet strength. Will be looking forward to seeing the testing results.


----------



## Bluenoser

Any news? Has it been received yet?


----------



## Creative Sound

Bluenoser said:


> Any news? Has it been received yet?


It's in the air and parameter verification testing should happen next week. Sea shipment next week sometime so just before Christmas arrival. Later than we had hoped but that's the way things are. Pricing details to follow.

Bob


----------



## Bluenoser

Creative Sound said:


> It's in the air and parameter verification testing should happen next week. Sea shipment next week sometime so just before Christmas arrival. Later than we had hoped but that's the way things are. Pricing details to follow.
> 
> Bob


If testing goes well and it meets the design specs, and the pricing is within my budget :spend:, you might be sending a couple my way.:wave:


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Bluenoser said:


> If testing goes well and it meets the design specs, and the pricing is within my budget :spend:, you might be sending a couple my way.:wave:


I'm enduring similar temptations.


----------



## bambino

That is a monster of a 12" sub. Not bad for $300.


----------



## christmclean

Looking forward to seeing the details testing and pricing on this monster 12


----------



## christmclean

How about some parameter verification testing results. I'm sure there a lot more people than me anxiously waiting.


----------



## Stereodude

I guess Christmas is out of the question for these...


----------



## Creative Sound

Stereodude said:


> I guess Christmas is out of the question for these...


The sample sent by air finally got here and is being tested so that we can determine the most accurate specifications and parameters of a production unit. 

The shipment is due January 2nd but that isn't certain yet.

I expect to put up the item in the shopping cart next week some time.

Thanks for your patience.

Bob


----------



## Mike P.

Any heads up on price?


----------



## Stereodude

Creative Sound said:


> The sample sent by air finally got here and is being tested so that we can determine the most accurate specifications and parameters of a production unit.
> 
> The shipment is due January 2nd but that isn't certain yet.
> 
> I expect to put up the item in the shopping cart next week some time.


Thanks for the update!

I look forward to seeing the final parameters (with R2 & L2). :nerd:


----------



## Stereodude

How is the testing going? :bigsmile:


----------



## dac83

Xmax = 28mm one way
Xmech = 30mm one way

that does´t look so good, xmax-xmech are really close and it will be easy to bottom the driver and hear that scarying "klonk" sound!


----------



## Creative Sound

dac83 said:


> Xmax = 28mm one way
> Xmech = 30mm one way
> 
> that does´t look so good, xmax-xmech are really close and it will be easy to bottom the driver and hear that scarying "klonk" sound!


This driver is designed to "soft bottom", the clearance in the motor is much higher. Unlike many manufacturers we are choosing to publish the actual limits of the driver mechanically and not just list Xmec as the clearance before the coil contacts the back plate, as in many cases the suspension limits travel before hard bottoming.

The shipment is in Canada and should be delivered next week. As I'm at CES next week the driver will go on sale about the 12th. A pair will sell for $520 shipping included other than Alaska and Hawaii.

Thanks for your patience.

Bob


----------



## Bluenoser

Creative Sound said:


> This driver is designed to "soft bottom", the clearance in the motor is much higher. Unlike many manufacturers we are choosing to publish the actual limits of the driver mechanically and not just list Xmec as the clearance before the coil contacts the back plate, as in many cases the suspension limits travel before hard bottoming.
> 
> The shipment is in Canada and should be delivered next week. As I'm at CES next week the driver will go on sale about the 12th. A pair will sell for $520 shipping included other than Alaska and Hawaii.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> Bob


Man, I was getting ready to give up hope! You have no idea how close I was to going with the new Dayton Ultimax drivers, even though the SDX should be superior. That looks like a pretty fair price - just need to see the final specs to see what size (ported) enclosures these will need.:T


----------



## Stereodude

Creative Sound said:


> A pair will sell for $520 shipping included other than Alaska and Hawaii.


What about singles?


----------



## Creative Sound

Stereodude said:


> What about singles?


Thinking $290 to $300.

Bob


----------



## Stereodude

Bob, can you share a little more of your thought process on why you're pushing people toward duals with the progressive pricing?


----------



## Creative Sound

Stereodude said:


> Bob, can you share a little more of your thought process on why you're pushing people toward duals with the progressive pricing?


So you can find a friend and both take advantage of this introductory special.

Bob


----------



## Numero1

Bob, I built a standard TRIO 12/APR 15 Subwoofer Kit a few years ago. It goes low but the Bash 500 is way too powerful for the driver.



Would the SDX12 be suitable in this enclosure and could it handle the Bash500? More importantly, would there be any improvement in sound?


----------



## Bluenoser

Creative Sound said:


> ...the driver will go on sale about the 12th.


Ahem!

Any news...?


----------



## Creative Sound

Bluenoser said:


> Ahem!
> 
> Any news...?


The shipment arrived on Friday and I'm behind in getting things set up. You can call me to order if you are impatient.

Bob


----------



## Bluenoser

Creative Sound said:


> The shipment arrived on Friday and I'm behind in getting things set up. You can call me to order if you are impatient.
> 
> Bob


I don't want to be a bother; I'll wait. Just wondering what the status was...

Thanks!


----------



## caper26

Numero1 said:


> Bob, I built a standard TRIO 12/APR 15 Subwoofer Kit a few years ago. It goes low but the Bash 500 is way too powerful for the driver.
> 
> 
> 
> Would the SDX12 be suitable in this enclosure and could it handle the Bash500? More importantly, would there be any improvement in sound?


Ditto on this one. I am intersted in the answer. 500W wayyyyyyyy too much for this driver. not sure how it got recommended as a power supply  

Current subs are :
trio12/apr15/bash500 ; and 
trio12/apr12/apr12/dayton spa500


----------



## Cleaner

caper26 said:


> Ditto on this one. I am intersted in the answer. 500W wayyyyyyyy too much for this driver. not sure how it got recommended as a power supply
> 
> Current subs are :
> trio12/apr15/bash500 ; and
> trio12/apr12/apr12/dayton spa500


I would also like to know the answer as well, I've got a Trio12/apr12/apr12 bash500 and am interested in swapping out the trio with a sdx12 if it models well.


----------



## Numero1

Look what I found!!!!


http://www.creativesound.ca/index.html

"The SDX12 shipment has arrived and you can now order SDX12 Promo and SDX12 Single. The specification sheet will be up shortly."


----------



## Bluenoser

Order has be placed for a pair.:spend:


----------



## Numero1

Bluenoser said:


> Order has be placed for a pair.:spend:



Post a review and build info soon please.


----------



## Bluenoser

Numero1 said:


> Post a review and build info soon please.


I will. Be patient though; I don't work fast.


----------



## Numero1

What is the power rating of the new driver? I have seen 1000W somewhere but can somebody confirm?

The SDX12 is on sale yet they only have preliminary parameters available on the site.

There are new SDX12 Subwoofer Kits available at CSS but no descriptions of enclosure measurements???



Anybody?



:rant:


----------



## gtpsuper24

Anyone have any idea on a sealed box size for the SDX12 for use in a car audio setup? Creative suggested 1cu ft but to me that seems kind of small to squeeze it into. Anyone see a problem using it in a 1.5cu ft enclosure, with about 800watts and maybe a 25-30hrz subsonic filter?


----------



## Moonfly

Is there any official warranty securing power rating yet, its not even on the main CSS web page PDF.


----------



## Creative Sound

Moonfly said:


> Is there any official warranty securing power rating yet, its not even on the main CSS web page PDF.


Hi,

We're using 800 watts as a good rating, though obviously enclsoure tuning, etc. has an affect.

Bob


----------



## Moonfly

Its just the power handling/thermal rating of the motor I need really, just so I know what its limit is. I figured on 1000 watts?


----------

